# Spot the Snake.



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

Can anyone see it?


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 11, 2007)

yes, i think so..........nope - my bad


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 11, 2007)

righto i've been looking for 30 seconds and i cant find ....where is it ...I have very little patience


----------



## Riley (Oct 11, 2007)

_is _there a snake?


----------



## major (Oct 11, 2007)

nop i cant


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 11, 2007)

....I hate you, and everyone else who makes these "spot the snake" thingsI can never find them:shock:


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 11, 2007)

my one working eye hurts


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll hint soon, just keep looking


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 11, 2007)

ok, i think i found it (probably not ) but i wont ruin it for others


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 11, 2007)

pm me nikki


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 11, 2007)

dickyknee said:


> pm me nikki


 
The thing i think i spotted looks like a croc :?

Lucas hint please


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 11, 2007)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> The thing i think i spotted looks like a croc :?
> 
> Lucas hint please




i cant even find the croc :shock::lol::lol:


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

i think i found it :lol::lol:


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

hint is coming soon. Have patience children


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 11, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> i think i found it :lol::lol:


 
Damn how did I not see that? Thanks Nat


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 11, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> i think i found it :lol::lol:


 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Oct 11, 2007)

Trees on right hand side?


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lucas said:


> hint is coming soon. Have patience children


 
Anytime now


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Oct 11, 2007)

now i think i have found it


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 11, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Trees on right hand side?


YES YES I SEE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Oct 11, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Trees on right hand side?


 

thanks what i think to lol


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 11, 2007)

I must be blind cause even with a hint I can't see it:shock:


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 11, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> I must be blind cause even with a hint I can't see it:shock:


 
Don't worry Missy I'm with you!!!! aaaaaaagggggggggghhh.... I can't see it!!!! :shock:
I know Im 30 now but I'm not going blind... I promise..... :cry:

Can someone please help a poor old dear out and make the hints easier hehe!!


----------



## kelly (Oct 11, 2007)

I FOUND IT 
I can't believe you guys can't find it hahaha it's soooo easy


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

ok, time for a hint.............Look to the midline of the picture, not telling what side though.


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 11, 2007)

i still cant see it : (

lol


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 11, 2007)

ok i see its to the left of the boulder in middle of pic, 
black snake on rock in sun
maybe 2 snakes on the rock ,


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

no more hints yet


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't see it AAARRGGGHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

C'mon people. and you call yourselves herpers:lol:


----------



## kelly (Oct 11, 2007)

You guys are nuts :lol::lol: It's so easy!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 11, 2007)

cruel.. that's what you are... just cruel!!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

still cant see it! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## slim6y (Oct 11, 2007)

If you didn't say there's a snake in that pic I wouod never have found it... But I believe I have it... But to be honest, it's rather difficult to tell!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 11, 2007)

lol... I keep thinking that I've found it.. then say .. naah... it's a shadow.. or it's a stick.
It's probably a lizard!! LOL


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 11, 2007)

i cant find it after all these hints either

ahh well, keep looking i guess


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

another hint pleeeeeeeease!!


----------



## firedragon (Oct 11, 2007)

it's a trick isn't it there's really nothing there


----------



## slim6y (Oct 11, 2007)

Natalie, you're just after a tiger hug!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

Keep looking. Slim and Kelly know where it is. They have both pm'd me to confirm it


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

lol you caught me


----------



## cris (Oct 11, 2007)

Unless i have gone blind there isnt any clearly defined snake in the resized pic, i can see a few things that have potential, but its too hard with that pic quality, just like the one i posted a while back the image quality needs to be really high or its not fair.


----------



## mr_muesli (Oct 11, 2007)

lol, i can't see anything...is it near the glaring sun??


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

repost the picture but 'squeeze' it into a smaller box if you can understand what i mean.. take it to photoshop as with the bigger pixels, click save for web save it as a jpeg, and try it that way.. it makes it alot better picture quality.. then it makes it easier to find the darn thing lol


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 11, 2007)

you'd better hurry up and let us know... people will start to lose interest if it goes on too long.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

Just a few more minutes and I'll tell you all where it is.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

and?.........


----------



## Miss Morph-lette (Oct 11, 2007)

A few more minutes is up now!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

So I take it you've given up?


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

there is no snake is there....


----------



## Sammccarthy (Oct 11, 2007)

tell us.


----------



## deebo (Oct 11, 2007)

this is just too hard.....i give up!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

There were a lot of really good guesses. Unfortunatly no-one got it right.

If you look to the right hand side rear of the image.................. 

























you won't see anything.































There is no snake. It is a picture I just pulled from Google images.

Thanks for playing all:lol:


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

grrrrrrr


----------



## Khagan (Oct 11, 2007)

Your an ass D:.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 11, 2007)

I want the two and a half hours I spent looking for the snake back!!


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 11, 2007)

lucas, where do u live?
i'm coming over.........:evil:


----------



## kelly (Oct 11, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha!!!
& FYI I never found it, I was just saying that


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 11, 2007)

kelly said:


> Hahahahahahaha!!!
> & FYI I never found it, I was just saying that


 
sure you were! 
:lol:


----------



## kelly (Oct 11, 2007)

:lol: No really, you can ask Lucas.
I am wise to his tricks.


----------



## Deano (Oct 11, 2007)

I just got a nose bleed trying to find it and there is no snake, thanks LOL………….


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok.

Just to clear some things up......

1. It was Kelly's idea.
2. While some of you may feel you just wasted alot of time, I bet the last 2 hours flew by:lol:
3. I have had a great time laughing at you all seeing imaginary snakes.:lol:lol:lol:
4. It really killed time for me at work, only an hour to home time now. YAY


Sorry if you feel I played you for fools...............but I did:lol:lol: Good on ya.



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 11, 2007)

But at least I found Wally!!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 11, 2007)

there actually is a snake in the pic , if you zoom in ,
its a black snake as i mentioned earlier, 
save the pic then zoom in , its on the rocks in sunlight in front left of boulder in in middle of the pic,
let me no if anyone sees it,


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah there's def a snake there


----------



## slim6y (Oct 11, 2007)

I Found It!!!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

See. Wasn't it fun. :lol:

I don't want to see any tanties')


----------



## kelly (Oct 11, 2007)

I like how I get the blame :lol:


----------



## Lucas (Oct 11, 2007)

Convenience I guess:lol:

I'll take full responsibility for it. Sorry for passing the blame and the fury of the masses onto you Kelly.


----------



## kelly (Oct 11, 2007)

I've been getting nasty PM's for the last hour*.
But then again, whats new 









 *May not have received any PMs.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 11, 2007)

lucas there does appear to be a snake if you look hard enough , 
yes , its been fun, a good old laugh ,
those pming kelly or lucas should chill out, 
cheers Roger


----------



## Magpie (Oct 11, 2007)

I looked for about 1 minute then figured out what the game was and gave up.


----------



## cris (Oct 11, 2007)

haha :?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 11, 2007)

> Sorry if you feel I played you for fools...............but I did:lol:lol: Good on ya.


Pmsl...i just opened this thread...keep looking jf..


----------



## coatesy (Oct 11, 2007)

I still can't see it. Ha only kidding


----------



## krusty (Oct 11, 2007)

that is not very nice.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 11, 2007)

Dosnt have to be nice if it's funny Krusty


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 12, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> Dosnt have to be nice if it's funny Krusty



:lol: i'm stealing this quote! :lol:


----------



## cris (Oct 12, 2007)

Best thing to do is post pics of snakes(that you can see) and ask what they are, not that i would ever do that


----------



## Lucas (Oct 12, 2007)

cris said:


> Best thing to do is post pics of snakes(that you can see) and ask what they are, not that i would ever do that



You mean something like posting a pic of a keelback and counting all the different species it has just become:lol:


----------



## Australis (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Riley (Oct 12, 2007)

lol good on ya lucas everyone hates u now  nah, jokes.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 12, 2007)

Riley said:


> lol good on ya lucas everyone hates u now  nah, jokes.



What do you mean "Now"?

They always did:lol:


----------



## Australis (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Riley (Oct 12, 2007)

haha good point.


----------



## Riley (Oct 12, 2007)

Australis said:


>


lmao dickyknee is right, you have _heaps_ of those pics


----------

